# Petco 30% sitewide until 3:00pm PACIFIC



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Still 15 mins to go.
Thanks for the heads up.

v3


----------



## bud29 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hopefully I can check out on time....their site is being snail-slow.....


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

bud29 said:


> Hopefully I can check out on time....their site is being snail-slow.....


Did you make it?


----------



## Goon (Feb 12, 2013)

I checked the website and it says the sale lasts all day!!!


----------



## bud29 (Sep 30, 2012)

I wasn't able to make it with the 3 PM deadline (site simply wouldn't load) but it does look like they changed it, so I was able to order now at the same price


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Valid until midnight today.


----------



## Dobie Swift (Sep 21, 2013)

Excellent! I may be able to swing an LED purchase.


----------



## bud29 (Sep 30, 2012)

Dobie Swift said:


> Excellent! I may be able to swing an LED purchase.


That's what I did


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for posting this and giving the heads up!
Just ordered a satellite + for my 12g long tank! 
Can't wait!


----------



## Dobie Swift (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm glad to hear some folks were able to take advantage of the deal. As for me, I decided to wait... just a little while longer.


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

I know how it is to be flat broke. It ain't no joke! I had to list a bunch of stuff on ebay to justify this purchase.


----------



## bud29 (Sep 30, 2012)

Petco seems to always have some type of sale going on  Now that the 30% has ended, there is now a 20% off sitewide sale with no minimum and free shipping. It says that THIS sale ends @11:59 tonight.


----------

